# New laptop - how to stop slowing down in future?



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

What 'things' should one do to make sure a laptop never runs to a painful grinding halt after x years? 

Every laptop/pc I've ever owned gradually runs down. 
Starts off super fast. 
18 months later, it's running at snail speed relatively. 

What I do:

- never install anything! 
(Apart from well known programs - and these are just a select few.) 

- always stay updated. 

- always have a reputable antivirus/firewall. Currently I have mcafee. 

- be very selective in choosing what apps are allowed to start on startup. 

What am I doing wrong? 
I still get a pic that takes a good 5 minutes to get going from turning on. (Once turned on... it's OK. Not as fast as original) 

I know that if I refresh Windows... Or reinstall... I'll get back the original fast pc. 

Just wondering 🤔 
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OM2 said:


> - always stay updated.


To avoid bloating and slowdown *never *accept a Windows update except those for Windows Defender and the few (if any) that are a new wanted feature or fix a bug that is hurting your use.



OM2 said:


> - always have a reputable antivirus/firewall. Currently I have mcafee.


*Never *use an "always-on" security program other than Windows Defender. This seems to be especially important in Windows 10 as there is even more interference/corruption than in previous versions of Windows.

Those are two "things" that you are "doing wrong" if a priority is to keep Windows running as smoothly as initially.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One thing that you should do: at startup (Restart or new boot) periodically empty %temp% and C:\Windows\Temp.

Also run Disk Cleanup (weekly) with all options selected.


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

@TerryNet no way! 🙂 
So your Windows 10 is it's original bits except the Windows Defender?
Are there not other security patches that need to be applied? 🤔

I've just emptied %temp%
It wouldn't allow to delete come file s- like Chrome related one (OK, I get that, because it's being used by Chrome).
But there were others like 'en-US' - folder could not be deleted.
DISM... provider....
+ A few other files.

Disk Cleanup - is that Windows program?
Never used before.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OM2 said:


> So your Windows 10 is it's original bits except the Windows Defender?


My latest PC had Windows 10 preinstalled and I replaced it with Windows 8.1 within a day of its delivery. 



OM2 said:


> re there not other security patches that need to be applied?


Maybe. A Windows 10 user will need to answer that.



OM2 said:


> Disk Cleanup - is that Windows program?


Yes. Since, I think, at least Windows XP.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

OM2:

We know nothing about your new laptop's description or what hardware it has, so please do the following in it:

Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your laptop will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

--------------------------------------------------


----------

